# Roland EGX-20 Questions



## nellietjh (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All,
Wasn't sure where to ask this so if it is better placed somewhere else, please let me know.

I just purchased an EGX-20 to do some engraving as was wondering if I could also use it to create Rhinestone templates. I don't think it works with the roland rhinestone software but was wondering if I use Bling!It or WinPCSign Pro and export to the engraver software, if that would work.

Also, I wanted to find out if other brand cutters/blades would work with the Roland. An example would be the New Hermes blades. If anyone has recommendation on where to purchase both the blades and plastics, I would be grateful for your suggestions.

Lastly, can it cut vinyl? I was at the Big Lots store and saw some cheap 12" x 12" floor tiles and wondered if they would work for rhinestone templates. Just looking for some inexpensive alternatives.

Thanks much! TJ


----------

